# Hardly any periods



## Gem21 (Jun 12, 2009)

This is my 3rd month on clomid. Normally my periods are very regular and with a normal flow, this time they started 2 days late and there is hardly any periods, just a little bit of spotting and mild cramps and nothing after 1 day. Why is this happening. I have not done a pregnancy test, but I don't feel pregnant, as in I don't have any pregnancy symtoms like Breast tenderness. Just feels like  the periods are over after a few spots. Very worried.


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Gem - probably best that you speak to your clinic.  Are they reviewing you now that you've have three months on Clomid?  Were you being scanned to check on follicle growth and the thickness of your womb lining (endometrium)?  Did you have a progesterone blood test 7 days past ovulation to confirm you ovulated?

Assuming you're not pg (have you tested again recently?) then it's possible Clomid is making your lining thin, hence the lightness of your AF.  It can have this effect on about 30% of women, and this happened to me so my clinic changed me to FSH (follicle stimulating hormone; brand names Puregon / Gonal-F).  My lining that cycle was much thicker and my AF was heavier.

Have a chat with a nurse at your clinic - but one option is getting an appt with your consultant and discussing options other than Clomid (ie, FSH).

Good luck!


----------



## Sue74 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Gem

I was always told by consultant and acupuncturist that clomid has a tendancy to dry things up, however I would still get checked out just for peace of mind

Good luck


----------

